# problemas con puente H



## abelox (Nov 3, 2009)

Hola, estoy en la carrera de ing electronica y con un grupo de amigos estamos metidos en un proyecto el cual nos esta dando algunos problema. El proyecto consiste en un seguidor de linea, este seguidor no es muy pequeño que digamos puesto que toda la plataforma a movilizar podria facil pasa los 80 kilos. Es por esto que para los puentes H estamos utilizando mosfets irf 1405 y unos drivers para controlar el puente H (ir2184). El circuito ya ha sido armado en modulo con las ruedas al aire y funciona perfectamente. El problem vino al pasar todo a la tarjeta que se hiso con eagle (la cual tb ha sido testeada) y acoplar el proyecto el pic16f877A que contro mediante cny 70 que el vehiculo siga el camino correcto. El pic vehiculo tine 6 sensores en total de los cuales los dos extremos se utilizan como flags y los 4 del medo se utilizan dependiendo en que parte de la pista se encuentra el vehiculo. Se que se puede hacer un seguidor con menos sensores pero lo que pasa es que nuestro recorido tiene bifurcaciones y se vale de los flags para determinar que densores usar en que momento. La logica del programa tambien ya la hise y le hemos probado solamente en modulo.

El vehiculo para voltear (como se acostumbra) se apaga un motor y deja girando el otro. lo malo viene que al tener que parar por ejemplo el motor izquierdo para que el vehiculo gire a la izquierda, este primero comienza a retroceder (como si se rebobinara) para luego recien para, y en el el caso de seguimiento de una linea esto me sacaria por completo de la linea guia.

Otro duda es que si es que se puede usar estos motores medianos para un seguidor ya que este motor va a tener que parar y avanzar a cada rato y hasta ahora los seguidores de linea que he visto son pequeños, maximo 2 Kg. 

El viernes ultimo logramos hacer funcionar la perfectamente la parte de potencia con las tuedas al aire, ayer lunes que retomamos tuvimos unos inconvenientes ya qe el cable se quemo a pesar de ser masomenos grueso y no haber dado problemas antes. que cable deberia usar ya que el motor consume algo de 1.5 A por motor en el aire y el suelo odavia no hemos medido pero tiene que mover algo de 100 Kg. 


Como veran mi problema pincipal es ese rebobinado que hace el motor al tener que parar, agradesco anticipadamente su ayuda. 

Saludos


----------



## karl (Nov 3, 2009)

ok, tal vez debas checar tu algoritmo para frenado, (¿para garantizar el frenado prendes el motor en sentido contrario por un tiempo corto?, esto se usa para garantizar que la inercia no se lo lleve)
No marcas la potencia, solo mencionas una corriente de 1.5 amperes, para calcular la potencia (y por ende la capacidad de arrastre) necesitas también los voltios.


----------



## abelox (Nov 3, 2009)

Hola Karl sobre el voltaje del motor, es de 24 voltios y estoy usando dos baterias de 12 v en serie para cada motor. sobre el algoritmo para frenar no contrarestro el movimiento con el sentido contrario porque ese cambio de giro supondria picos de corriente que preferiria evitar (me equivoco?). Hoy volvimos a revisar el vehiculo y vimos algo, nuestro controlador arroja 5 pines de los cuales 4 sirven para el movimiento, el otro es para comunicar el uC con contro uC. De esos 4, 2 son para cada motor,En el primer pin si se pone 0 va hacia atras y si pone 1 hacia adelante mientras el otro pin con 1 se prende el motor y con 0 se apaga; los otros dos pines son para el otro motor, lo que estabamos haciendo era arrojar un solo pwm y este va a dos compuertas AND; para cada and iba un pin de prendido/apagado. Hace un rato, yo no estube, mi partner me dijo que funcioba mejor sin el AND, osea solo desconectando el PWM. Lo bueno que el 16f877 tiene 2 PWM y podriamos apagar c/u segun se de el caso, uds ceen que el AND halla sido el problema?, lo corroborare mas tarde.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 3, 2009)

El frenado lo puedes lograr "Cerrando" los transistores "Inferiores" del puente H, obviamente los superiores estarán abiertos, con esto cortocircuitas el motor y aprovechas la FEM que induce el mismo motor para frenarlo.
También podrían ser los transistores "superiores".

Si se te quemo el cable de alimentación con solo 3A de consumo (2 motores) puede que la lógica de control de los puentes H no este bien sincronizada.


----------



## abelox (Nov 4, 2009)

Que tal fogonazo, ayer solucionamos el problema de las altas corriente pero seguimos con el problema del motor. El motor cuando tiene que frenar primero retrocede y luego recien frena, la solucion que tu me diste creo que para mi caso es inviable(corrigeme si no es asi). Lo que sucede es que estoy usando drivers de puente H y no puedo poner los dos mosfets superiores prendidor y los de abajo apagados. Lo qu ocurre es que los los drives son controlado por el mismo pin del Pic que en una ocacion se va a un driver y en la otra es negado y se va al otro driver y todo ya eta en soldado en tarjeta coo para cambiar la configuracion. Lo que estuve leyendo fue que se podia utilizar algo de un diodo de fuga pero no se que tan cierto sera. me podria orientar en eso.

                                                                  Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 5, 2009)

Opsss.
Si estas empleando integrados aplicados, en efecto no se puede.

Otra opción sobre la misma forma de frenar es poniendo 1 MOSFET + 1 Rectificador onda completa (4 Diodos) que provoquen el cortocircuito del motor cuando quieres que este frene.

Tampoco sería una mala idea que analices de emplear componentes discretos para tus puentes, en ese caso y lógica de control mediante, aplicando lo que te comente antes empleas el sistema de frenado electro-dinámico, esto te daría mas versatilidad de control.


----------

